# Drivers Licences



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I looked at the LTO website nothing there that could answer my question. I have an international licences issued last year in November. How long csn I drive on that licences? 
LTO says a foreign licences is good for 90 days.
But does not say how long an Internationla Licences is good for


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Couple of years ago, I carried and used a International Drivers Permit issued by the AAA in the US. It was good for one year from issue date. It was only useable as long as a legally issued US drivers license was held and only if said license was valid. Don't know if any changes have been made in the rules since then. 

Fred


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah that's my thought. I had an accident and the insurance
Denied the claim saying its only valid for 90 days. From time of entry
To the country


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*License*

You have 90 days to convert your license into a Philippine License along with your passport, I don't know much about an international license I would go into their office and find out if it's okay if not the Philippine License is good for 3 years I just had mine renewed for another 3 years.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a valid USA driver’s license and with that, it was no trouble getting a Philippine license from the LTO. Laws and regulations are interpreted different by many and constantly changing. For example: in the Philippine it is illegal when driving to pass on the right side, find a policeman that knows that! Get a Philippine driver’s license and avoid the hassle! Better yet, do not drive at all because if you get in an accident you are always wrong!


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Phil you are right. Considering that for sure but after driving for 40+ years hard to break


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hit the nail on the head. Dont drive if you got a drop of sense and want to save yourself the expense later dont drive. Just plan yourself accordingly to life you want live and be in area you can reach your everyday needs so you dont got to travel far out for weekly stuff.


Anne tells me she wants a car when we have a child, but I done told her I dont want a car long I am in reach of things I need I wont travel far out.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe a good idea to pretend to be taxi driver!!!... Was in two accidents with taxi drivers hitting SUV owned by ph citizen. Damage and very irritating. Insisted to go to police. CIRCUS CIRCUS!! Other than the inconvience of not running taxi for two hours, that was it!!! No money. No insurance. No consequence. Both times my associates insurance pay. This is however a typical third world situation!!


----------

